# How much of my Tag Heuer was actually made in Switzerland?



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

Howdy,

As many of you know, I became the proud owner of a quartz 300M Aquaracer chrono (CAN1010.BA0821) in March. Just a curiosity...how much of this watch, do you think, was actually made in Swtzerland? Looking at a description of the movment (Ronda 5030D), I noticed that it was made (assembled) in Switzerland but the parts of the movement where not. I am assuming China. I fully understand what it means to be Swiss made (assembled) according to Swiss law. But, I am curious, approximately what percentage of this watch was actually manufactured in Switzerland?

I'm looking for best guesses here.

Thanks,

Rob


----------



## Eeeb (Jul 12, 2007)

rosborn said:


> Howdy,
> 
> As many of you know, I became the proud owner of a quartz 300M Aquaracer chrono (CAN1010.BA0821) in March. Just a curiosity...how much of this watch, do you think, was actually made in Swtzerland? Looking at a description of the movment (Ronda 5030D), I noticed that it was made (assembled) in Switzerland but the parts of the movement where not. I am assuming China. I fully understand what it means to be Swiss made (assembled) according to Swiss law. But, I am curious, approximately what percentage of this watch was actually manufactured in Switzerland?
> 
> ...


Well, all of the atoms were made in an exploding star many many millions of years ago... Indeed, that's true of Switzerland itself.

There are legal requirements for the use of "Swiss Made". You can google them but basically the watch needs a Swiss made movement which was assembled into a watch in Switzerland with the majority of the value of the watch coming from Switzerland.

TAGHeuer seems to exceed those requirements by a big factor. AFAIK dials, cases, movement are all made in Switzerland. If the bracelets for some models are made in China, TAG is getting the good stuff - better than they use for their own production.


----------



## calibre 11 (Jan 2, 2007)

Eeeb said:


> Well, all of the atoms were made in an exploding star many many millions of years ago... Indeed, that's true of Switzerland itself.
> 
> There are legal requirements for the use of "Swiss Made". You can google them but basically the watch needs a Swiss made movement which was assembled into a watch in Switzerland with the majority of the value of the watch coming from Switzerland.
> 
> TAGHeuer seems to exceed those requirements by a big factor. AFAIK dials, cases, movement are all made in Switzerland. If the bracelets for some models are made in China, TAG is getting the good stuff - better than they use for their own production.


Yes, I've seen the cases (below), bracelets and components for the Calibre 1887 being made from raw ingots (some photos here: TAG Heuer Factory Tour- Day Two | TAG Heuer Watch Reviews)

I'm sure that some parts are imported for some models (e.g. some of the Calibre 1887s have a Hairspring that is imported from Japan), but very hard to know an exact number


----------



## cestommek (Aug 19, 2007)

Hello.
Currently, the bracelets and straps, among other things,is not included in the swiss made label.
In fact, only high-level brands have marked with the "swiss made" on the bracelets...:-x
I think that, we should not forget, that the value of 50% of the Swiss Made label is *in total production costs*.

There is a big difference.:roll:

From fhs.ch:
_"A wristlet is considered to be Swiss if it has undergone an essential manufacturing operation in Switzerland and if 50 percent of the production costs originate in Switzerland._"


----------



## Perseus (Mar 25, 2010)

cestommek said:


> From fhs.ch:
> _"A wristlet is considered to be Swiss if it has undergone an essential manufacturing operation in Switzerland and if 50 percent of the production costs originate in Switzerland._"


I'm guessing the absolutely minimum to legally label the watch Swiss Made.


----------



## RDK (Mar 11, 2011)

cestommek said:


> Hello.
> Currently, the bracelets and straps, among other things,is not included in the swiss made label.
> In fact, only high-level brands have marked with the "swiss made" on the bracelets...:-x


I just checked my Omega Seamaster PO. The bracelet also says "Swiss Made". Does this make my watch high-level now? ;-)

On topic:
IMHO the whole Swiss Made-story is about marketing and status.
Actually, I don't care if 51% or 99% of my watch is made in Switzerland.
As long as it keeps fairly accurate time, is made of good materials and looks nice, it's fine by me |>

For example, my car was assembled in Spain (Valencia). The engine was built in England (Dagenham). The transmission was made in Germany (Cologne).
The windshield wipers were made in Germany (by Bosch). The windshield was made in Spain (by Pilkington, a Japanese company).
And still, Ford is considered to be an American car company...
I could write a similar story about my wife's Audi :-d

Cheers,
Rob


----------



## Eeeb (Jul 12, 2007)

RDK said:


> I just checked my Omega Seamaster PO. The bracelet also says "Swiss Made". Does this make my watch high-level now? ;-)
> 
> On topic:
> IMHO the whole Swiss Made-story is about marketing and status.
> ...


Swatch Group has been trying to get the 'Swiss Made' label rules tightened up. They have cornered much of the component making market and Switzerland and will thus have a strong influence on what of their competitors can wear the Swiss Made label. (Market distortion is the economic term for this.) It is illegal in the US. It is encouraged in Switzerland. I guess Swatch Group now owns Switzerland :-d If they relocate to the US we'll clean this up!! LOL


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

RDK said:


> I just checked my Omega Seamaster PO. The bracelet also says "Swiss Made". Does this make my watch high-level now? ;-)
> 
> On topic:
> IMHO the whole Swiss Made-story is about marketing and status.
> ...


Well, to be honest about my original question - my main concern was/is about Chinese made components/parts. I prefer not buying anything Chinese. If I had wanted a Chinese watch I would have purchased a Chinese product. I don't have anything against the people of China but I try to refrain from buying items that, in the end, will support the Chinese government. So, if parts of my watch originated in England, Italy, Australia, Japan, etc., as log as it wasn't a Communist government, I don't mind.


----------



## Eeeb (Jul 12, 2007)

OK, but let's not get into politics here. The subject is out of bounds per forum regulations (for good reason... moderators aren't paid enough to put up with the cleanup [we aren't paid at all...]).


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

Eeeb said:


> OK, but let's not get into politics here. The subject is out of bounds per forum regulations (for good reason... moderators aren't paid enough to put up with the cleanup [we aren't paid at all...]).


Really? Okay... Let's forget the Cpmmunist regime comment. I would rather the parts did not originate in China. If I wanted to purchase a Chinese watch I would have purchased a Chinese watch.


----------



## Blunderact (Aug 7, 2012)

rosborn said:


> Really? Okay... Let's forget the Cpmmunist regime comment. I would rather the parts did not originate in China. If I wanted to purchase a Chinese watch I would have purchased a Chinese watch.


I do agree. I don't like Chinese products even if I am from ASEAN country. It's not about politics. It's about creating an impression to maintain internationally acceptable standards of good quality and fair play.


----------



## Fordham-NY (Aug 16, 2008)

rosborn said:


> Really? Okay... Let's forget the Cpmmunist regime comment. I would rather the parts did not originate in China. If I wanted to purchase a Chinese watch I would have purchased a Chinese watch.


I too try to avoid Chinese made watch products, if possible, though mostly because I've had some bad experiences with cheaply made Chinese products that fell apart or didn't work. It's about a lack of quality and regulation, that's exploited for profit.

Also still not a fan of the reds in the gov't as well, for numerous reasons.

But it's Xmas eve now, no time for politics.


----------



## Outta Time (Feb 9, 2010)

I know this is an old thread and this has probably been addressed elsewhere, but it is important to note that despite what Swatch may say about 'tightening up' what is or is not worthy of the 'Swiss Made' stamp, Omega bracelets (and quite possibly the cases) are made in China. Even some Bergeon 'Swiss' tools are imported to Switzerland and then sold as Swiss. The list of brands that are entirely or mostly in house is very short, and Rolex is now one of those. They bought the company that was making their cases and they also have an in house gold refinery, which is unique in the industry. 
I tell my customers that not all Chinese made products are poorly made, in fact, some world class watches come from there, they just are rarely (if ever) marketed or seen outside of China. Then there is the $53,000 Seiko.........


----------



## Diavel (Mar 3, 2016)

I am ok with things that i have that are made in china. My Apple imac, macbook pro , ipads and my iphones have always been good to me.


----------



## littleneh (Feb 16, 2016)

As long as it's a quality product that lives up to its value, who cares where it's made? 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

How much if your Tag was made in Switzerland? Well, less than a Rolex, more than a Tissot. We'll probably never be exactly sure off how Swiss Made a certain brand is unless it is one that claims to be 100% Swiss Made such as Rolex or PP say they are. But for any other brands? Well it perhaps depends on the model in question, I wouldn't be surprised if say a Formula 1 watch was a little less Swiss Made than perhaps a Gran Carrera. But in any rate it's all about QC and if Tag are making some components in Asia but they are to high QC standards and specification then it's no big deal. There was a thread the other week on the Omega forum by an owner that was very concerned and upset to discover that certain parts of his Speedmaster (namely a bracelet link) appeared to be made in China. But as I said to him it doesn't necessarily matter of where a component is made, it's more a case of do you trust the brand in question to deliver you a quality product. So we'll likely never know exactly how Swiss a certain Tag model is but it's no big deal as long as they put out a good product with strong QC standards and I think that Tag do.


----------



## Snoweagle (Jul 3, 2012)

Think cost will depend on branding too. Cheapest Swiss made watch I've known so far is Swatch and most expensive might be Patek Philippe or maybe some others I've not heard of. Any Swiss made watch should have parts mainly made in Europe at least with a small percentage in Asia maybe, and then it's assembled in Switzerland. It's the technology/complication of the movement that mainly decides on the cost of the watch, then comes materials and manpower.

Don't worry too much. If it's Swiss made, it's quality.


----------



## Crate410 (Jun 14, 2011)

rosborn said:


> Well, to be honest about my original question - my main concern was/is about Chinese made components/parts. I prefer not buying anything Chinese. If I had wanted a Chinese watch I would have purchased a Chinese product. I don't have anything against the people of China but I try to refrain from buying items that, in the end, will support the Chinese government. So, if parts of my watch originated in England, Italy, Australia, Japan, etc., as log as it wasn't a Communist government, I don't mind.


The device you are using to connect the internet, be it a PC, Mac, iPhone, Samsung, Shanghi, HTC, Motorola, Tablet... Are all either made in china or partly so. To cut out chinese made products is to live in a cave in 2016.


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

How loooooong ago did I start this thread?!? I don't even own that watch anymore.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## littleneh (Feb 16, 2016)

Why not?


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

littleneh said:


> Why not?


As you can see from my signature, I own mechanicals now...except for my Garmin Fenix and G-Shock Rangeman which are purpose (hiking, walking, field work, etc.) watches. I bought the TAG before I really knew anything about watches. The Aquaracer was a great looking watch but hugely overpriced for the movement that was in it.


----------



## jordanism (Oct 16, 2011)

rosborn said:


> As you can see from my signature, I own mechanicals now... The Aquaracer was a great looking watch but hugely overpriced for the movement that was in it.


You should grab yourself an automatic Aquaracer. It still looks great and even with an auto movement it's still overpriced ;-)


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

Where in the world are these crazy responses to a very old thread coming from?

Seriously?

Look at the date of the post you're responding to.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jordanism (Oct 16, 2011)

Seriously, two weeks isn't that long ago is it? You make me feel like I shouldn't read past the first page of forum tbh :think:

Oh well, I'mma stop right here then :-x


----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)

rosborn said:


> Where in the world are these crazy responses to a very old thread coming from?
> 
> Seriously?
> 
> Look at the date of the post you're responding to.


What do you care? Do you own this thread? What's wrong with continuing a discussion as opposed to starting a new thread on the same subject. If you don't want to see the replies, unsubscribe, it's not hard!


----------

